# New Bolt from Amazon vs Tivo



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

The Bolt 500 is $299 on Tivo and $232 on Amazon. Is there any difference in what you get between the two sellers?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Not as far as I'm aware of. I got the one from Amazon of course. Plus there's no tax for me on Amazon. You still get the free year of service as for now.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The only difference of which I'm aware is that you'll need a few days to get the Amazon one activated on your Tivo account, whereas when you order from Tivo it will be activated before you even get it.

Not that that is an issue, or worth paying more but if you are having to plan ahead to make a switch it's good to know that when it arrives you'll need to punch the info into your Tivo account and wait for the activation to hit. I was told that that takes 2-3 days.

At least, that's according to what I've been told by Tivo reps when I called with questions about my new Bolt, before it arrived from Tivo. Since I was switching my main Premiere out for this one I was trying to plan it down to the nth degree so that I didn't miss any shows. 

If I get another one to replace my other Premiere I think I'll get it from Amazon if the price is still better.

BTW, loving the Bolt! I'm missing a few channels with the switch but, for the most part, I can work around that.

The 'skip' thing is amazing and I totally love the 'Quick Mode'. Slow-talking drives me crazy and using the Quick Mode on some shows is an absolute delight. You can't even tell the different, but you can get through a 60 minute show in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The two bolts I just got off Amazon were activated in minutes


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

compnurd said:


> The two bolts I just got off Amazon were activated in minutes


Well, that's good to know. I wonder why the Tivo rep told me that it would take 2-3 days. Geez! It's like you can't believe anything anymore.

Between the things Tivo has told me that ended up to be b.s. and the things that Charter has told me that ended up being even beyond b.s., I find myself having to figure everything out for myself and if I can't do so, I'm just up chit creek. 

Anyway, Thanks for the info, Compnurd! 

I really feel like I'd like (no, LOVE!) to replace my other Premiere with another Bolt but this time I'll get the lower price. I did find a pretty good coupon so I didn't pay much more for it through Tivo, but still...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Well, that's good to know. I wonder why the Tivo rep told me that it would take 2-3 days. Geez! It's like you can't believe anything anymore.
> 
> Between the things Tivo has told me that ended up to be b.s. and the things that Charter has told me that ended up being even beyond b.s., I find myself having to figure everything out for myself and if I can't do so, I'm just up chit creek.
> 
> ...


I think they mean it could take up to not that it does


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> I think they mean it could take up to not that it does


Yeah it's just to cover themselves. They generally say it can take up to 24 hours to activate a Mini onto your account, but I've never heard them say the same about a DVR. Usually a new TiVo DVR you buy from a third-party seller will activate right away.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

compnurd said:


> The two bolts I just got off Amazon were activated in minutes


Me too, only a few minutes. I think that the TiVo CS quality has gone down quite a bit in the last few years. I remember the days when it used to be a pleasure to talk to support and they were very helpful. Now, the last few times I've talked to them, they don't even try to research your issue but just come up with some obvious b*s* that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sharkster said:


> The only difference of which I'm aware is that you'll need a few days to get the Amazon one activated on your Tivo account, whereas when you order from Tivo it will be activated before you even get it.
> 
> ..........


Typically it only takes a few minutes to activate the TiVo, not days. I've activated five Bolts and they all were activated quickly. You just have to make sure the TiVo connects after the activation to reflect the new info.


----------

